# Flagler beach



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice Red! It has slowed down for me in Flagler the past couple weeks and they have been fewer and further between. Got a 25” Friday and a 16” this morning.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

MAK said:


> Nice Red! It has slowed down for me in Flagler the past couple weeks and they have been fewer and further between. Got a 25” Friday and a 16” this morning.


Mak, I'm glad to hear I haven't been the only one struggling around here the last few weeks. Even live bait has had pretty dismal results.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

G


LtShinysides said:


> Mak, I'm glad to hear I haven't been the only one struggling around here the last few weeks. Even live bait has had pretty dismal results.


Got skunked on Tuesday afternoon. That hasn’t happened for a while. I knew better than to go out mid afternoon... Redeemed myself with a 26” yesterday but was still otherwise pretty slow with just a Rat, dink Trout and barely legal Flounder for the whole morning.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I was up in the Flagler marsh yesterday and it was an odd day. Lots of fish, both bait and target species but the only bites I could manage were juvenile snook. I’m chalking it up to a seasonal change from the winter pattern to the summer pattern.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

I fish the canals here in Palm Coast 3 to 4 times a week and it's been really slow ...Jack's was running really hard a few weeks ago I got one every morning but I haven't had any luck lately


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

southerncannuck said:


> I was up in the Flagler marsh yesterday and it was an odd day. Lots of fish, both bait and target species but the only bites I could manage were juvenile snook. I’m chalking it up to a seasonal change from the winter pattern to the summer pattern.[/QUOTE


Yeah, I think the weather change and fish switching to the warm weather pattern has been affecting the bite for a few weeks. At least that’s my excuse...
I haven’t been in to the Snook yet since it started to warm. Just a couple small ones in the past weeks. I caught several Trout this morning on a DOA shrimp under a popping cork. I’ve never done well with that rig but they weren’t hitting my jigs or topwater so I gave it a try and did well to my surprise. Managed one 16” Red before the tide hit bottom and one Ladyfish (the first this year).


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Lip Snatcher said:


> I fish the canals here in Palm Coast 3 to 4 times a week and it's been really slow ...Jack's was running really hard a few weeks ago I got one every morning but I haven't had any luck lately


Those Jacks are a lot of fun. I know most consider them trash but I enjoy catching and even eat them.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

If you see this boat be sure to wave hello


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

southerncannuck said:


> If you see this boat be sure to wave hello


Absolutely!
What boat ramp is that?


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

MAK said:


> Those Jacks are a lot of fun. I know most consider them trash but I enjoy catching and even eat them.


I agree


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

southerncannuck said:


> If you see this boat be sure to wave hello


Will do


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

It’s Highbridge


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

I haven't really fish that area only tomoka state park...I heard good things about Highbridge though


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Lip Snatcher said:


> I haven't really fish that area only tomoka state park...I heard good things about Highbridge though


I didn’t recognize it because of the dock beside the ramp. I could have sworn the last time if was there that there was no dock parallel to the ramps (which was really odd).


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

MAK said:


> I didn’t recognize it because of the dock beside the ramp. I could have sworn the last time if was there that there was no dock parallel to the ramps (which was really odd).


Yeah they finally fixed some of that dock.
I'm with you guys though I think it's the season change. Even tomoka has fallen off. Bait is thick everywhere though I feel it's about to turn on anytime. I'm gonna head to the lagoon Sunday... See if maybe the bite is better down there .


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

LtShinysides said:


> Yeah they finally fixed some of that dock.
> I'm with you guys though I think it's the season change. Even tomoka has fallen off. Bait is thick everywhere though I feel it's about to turn on anytime. I'm gonna head to the lagoon Sunday... See if maybe the bite is better down there .


Ah. That’s funny because I was talking to someone on another forum the other day about how weird it was that they made it so difficult for folks to launch a boat with no dock. He was talking about having to find a new place to go. 
Good luck down in ML.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

A slow day in the Flagler area. Bait everywhere. Redfish aplenty but not too interested in what I was throwing. Nevertheless I managed to bring hone dinner before 8 am.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice catch sc


----------

